# Holy Anubias, Batman!



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

So I decided to do a little pruning to make some room in a tank, and bring some cuttings to next week's TWAS meeting for auction. I figured a 6" section of rhizome would be enough for a nice auction lot. It became apparent that the segment I selected was much larger that I originally thought. The plant had grown quite a bit farther away from the main mass than I estimated. When I got done removing all the roots from the gravel, I figured the section I removed had filled about 25% of a 15 gallon aquarium. This is what I got (with a standard CD case for scale).










This is what it looks like in the 5 gallon bucket I'm going to have to leave it in until Wednesday:










I'm not entirely sure how I'm going to bag this to bring to the meeting yet...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

garbage bag maybe? LOL

awesome!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

An amazingly beautiful plant


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice. How much would it go for?


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

My guess... five bucks. The mini-auctions at our club meetings rarely go over that amount. I think someone will go home with a very nice Christmas present one way or the other


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Comes with free Duckweed too! Sweet deal


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

No way, duckweed is extra


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

$5 ?... 

should go for a least $20. That plant is massive.


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

*Monster Plant*

I'm sorry but I feel really dumb right now. Are you saying that this plant in the picture would be sold for 5 bucks??


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Yep that's what he's saying.

I thought the meetings were the 2nd Wed in Dec?


> Meetings are at 7:30 p.m. on the third Wednesday of each month except for December and June when they are held on the second Wednesday.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah the mini meeting auctions stuff doesnt really sell. i go to the LAS meeting and nothing goes over $10. at the big Auctions there can be liek 300+ people so it would sell for $20 but at the smaller auctions there are like 30-50 at the LAS not sure about KWAS though.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Whohoo, it went for $6! At least I know it has a good home 

Riceburner, the meeting sched is here: http://torontoaquarium.org/fishycalendar.html I'm not sure where there is a discrepancy.

The meeting last night was a good one. We had a guest speaker do a talk on killies.


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

ummmm. next time you are going to be selling an annibus clipping like that please let me know.  I would have loved of have that clipping and definately paid more then 6 bucks. By chance do you have any other clips that you were thinking about selling?


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I've got a big chunk left. Might take some time before it gets as big as the last one.

I had no idea people wanted this stuff. Anyway, it's a good reason to join the club. We have had pretty good auctions so far this year with plants going fairly cheaply. Average is $2-3 a bag.


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

there may not be that much of a demand but i really like that type of plant and i can't find a store that stocks ones bigger that 2 inches on a regular basis. If you don't want that "big chuck" you have left, let me know how big it is and how much you would like for it and we can go from there.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

PPulcher said:


> Riceburner, the meeting sched is here: http://torontoaquarium.org/fishycalendar.html I'm not sure where there is a discrepancy. .


my quote is from the front page of your sig link... TWAS


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

@tooslow, I'll let you know when I have some more to hack off! 

@Riceburner, I'll let the webmaster know that there is an error on the homepage for the club. Sorry if you missed the meeting. Why don't you join us in January on the 21st?


----------

